# How do you eat your food?



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

depends on the type of resort, if there are only restaurants at the various bases then pack lunch each day. if there are shops around it would depend on the type of riding i'm doing : resort = buy a large carrot and something like salmon/tuna pate tub (usually pretty cheap); back country = pack lunch as before. rarely do i have the sitdown meal or takeaway (except in japan where the food was cheap, delicious and really fast). sometimes i have trailmix or salted nuts in my pockets and just snack throughout the day.

water is always in my bottle and i fill it up wherever i can.


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Feb 2, 2017)

I'm not gonna lie, I've thought about buying a Camelback just so I have access to H2O on the hill. I always seem to get thirsty a LOT faster than hungry.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Lunch is usually power bars on the chair. But I do eat a home sandwich before driving back. 
>


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Lunch is usually power bars on the chair. But I do eat a home sandwich before driving back.
> >


Yep. Protein bar, granola bar, and some mixed dried fruits. Stop 2-3 times for water and to use the toilet, then fix a huge meal once I'm home. I like any excuse I can find to completely pig out, and snowboarding is by far the most fun excuse I get :grin:


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

I tend to eat a big breakfast and skip lunch. The crowd just isn't worth it. Plus, the mountain I normally ride is expensive ~$12+ so I'll be dammed if I'm not going to eat it all. Also, I'm not going to eat something healthy like a salad, so it's going to be a burger / sandwich and fries. Both of which are energy robbing foods. So I tend to bring a protein bar, trail mix, granola bar etc. Just a couple small snacks to keep me from being starving. As far as water, I can't stress the importance of staying hydrated while riding, so I'll drink at least 23.7 oz before (the water bottles I have are that, weird how they aren't 24 oz) + some beers, and since there are 6 to 7 spots on the mountain that offer 9 oz cups for water near fountains, I'll stop at those throughout the day and make sure I drink 3 cups (27oz) before heading back out. I hate riding with a water bottle or a backpack, so this is my solution.


----------



## raoul duke (Feb 23, 2017)

Yeah, similar, i like a decent breakfast (usually some cereal followed by eggs/toast) but then i go most of the day (say 8am until 1-2 pm) on chocolate/cake and a quick coffee here and there. Anytime i've tried to take a significant break to eat a burger or something heavy and it's game over for me. Prefer to keep moving, then eat and rest as much as i can in the evenings - repeat the next day (and the day after that....if i'm lucky).


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Phedder said:


> Yep. Protein bar, granola bar, and some mixed dried fruits. Stop 2-3 times for water and to use the toilet, then fix a huge meal once I'm home. I like any excuse I can find to completely pig out, and snowboarding is by far the most fun excuse I get :grin:


You mean use the trees  a feast when I get home usually. I love that accomplished tiredness after a long day out. Beer and cannabis to close the day.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Got an old camel back sleeve that just fits the bladder...and maybe a sandwich/burrito.

If riding by myself

I don't eat breakfast...but eat on the lifts at about 10:30 am. Sometimes, will get a mtn breakfast burrito (cheaper than anything on the lunch menu), wrap it up in foil/plastic and it goes in my pocket til eat it on the lift. Ride all day and then eat a pile when I get back home.

Riding with others...generally do the same...but eat the homemade sammy/burrito with others...but I don't like to stop more than 15-20 minutes cause then it takes a while to get warmed up and ripping again.

However, I think the best, is to eat a banana on the way up the hill, then eat a hand full of nuts and some dried fruit through out the day while riding the lifts...that way you don't have to stop and keep a level energy burn going.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

MMSlasher said:


> (the water bottles I have are that, weird how they aren't 24 oz)


23.7 oz is exactly 700ml, so they are probably metric water bottles
Alcohol is also a dehydrator, so i keep that activity for after my day ends.

I also take protein bars and since i am in Japan, a rice ball (onigiri). Its usually squashed flat by the time i eat it (i like to 'send it' a lot, so i tend to fall a fair bit), but carbs is carbs and my body needs carbs after spending all morning sending it.

Does anyone know if there is anyone who makes a back protector/camelpak? This would be the ultimate combo for snowboarding. Protection + hydration. Though i guess if you hit your back hard enough, there might be leakage problems!

Someone should kickstarter that.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

MMSlasher said:


> I can't stress the importance of staying hydrated while riding, so I'll drink at least 23.7 oz before (the water bottles I have are that, weird how they aren't 24 oz) + some beers


????
Alcohol is a dehydrating agent.
Why do you drink beer if you want to stay hydrated?


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

tokyo_dom said:


> 23.7 oz is exactly 700ml, so they are probably metric water bottles
> Alcohol is also a dehydrator, so i keep that activity for after my day ends.





GreyDragon said:


> ????
> Alcohol is a dehydrating agent.
> Why do you drink beer if you want to stay hydrated?


You guys are right, excess amounts of alcohol can dehydrate you by preventing your body from absorbing water, which you then pee out. But I am only talking about a few domestic beers, with less than 5% abv. I'm not talking about downing a 12 pack of IPA's in the parking lot, getting hammered, and then going riding. GreyDragon, I drink both, much more water than beer, but I love that first beer on the first chairlift of the day. And for the record, I don't drink every time I go snowboarding. Just on the days I take the shuttle up when I am in the mountains, not when I have the 2hr drive to and from them.


----------



## elstinky (Jan 24, 2010)

I settled for multiple small meals/snacks every 2 hours or so and small sips of water every 15min or so, that seems to work best for me. I'll never have huge full meals as that will waste energy on digestion, can make you cold and/or feel crappy when your stomach is really overly full.
So: proper breakfast and in quieter resorts (i.e. no waiting lines) I'll usually buy something small at noon, pasta is always a win. For the rest it's all about the backpack with hydration bladder, box with variety of nuts and berries, some fruit possibly.
From the group I usually go with I'm always the last one standing and while I have no hard proof it could very well be because of the hydration (and bits of food to a lesser extent): I see the others drinking/eating large amounts in one go when thirsty/hungry, but that is basically 'too late' already and they'll have to pee again an hour later because they drank too much. Such a wast of time . Anyway, that's just some unproven theory of mine, also it's definitely different ffrom person to person. Sounds lame but 'listen to your body' is probably good advice here


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Like many, I don't eat lunch but rather snack while on the lift. I find that once I go in and sit down and eat lunch, my body doesn't react quickly anymore and thus prone to injury.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I usually eat a big breakfast. Sometimes if I get up early, I bring leftover to the slope and heat it up in the microwave oven.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

For me it varies. If we are going from home we will often pack a lunch, but we still typically eat it in the lodge. It is not ideal because riding after sitting for lunch is rarely as good. If we are away from home we will usually eat at a restaurant/cafeteria on the mountain. 

On our Austria trip last year the on-mountain food was especially expensive so we picked up a loaf of baguette and a dish of Nutella. We just ate out on the mountain. That was an awesome lunch.

Either my wife or I will usually ride with a camelback because getting some regular water is far more beneficial than the food.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm all over the place. Sometimes I eat big in the morning and ride until the lifts stop without breaking for food, especially if I'm riding alone. If I'm with my SO then we grab lunch. The hill we ride is reasonably priced and the lines aren't too bad.


----------



## Nocturnal7x (Mar 6, 2015)

BuckarooBanzai said:


> I'm not gonna lie, I've thought about buying a Camelback just so I have access to H2O on the hill. I always seem to get thirsty a LOT faster than hungry.


I did this. Kept me on the slopes twice as long. Staying hydrated is important. The last time I went snowboarding I only stopped because my muscles couldn't hold me up any longer lol, it was not from the dehydration I used to suffer.


----------



## jackliu239 (Mar 20, 2017)

if you drink a lot of water, make sure you eat something salty or bring electrolyte tablets, otherwise if your body gets unbalanced you will tired out very fast.


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

whether I'm at home or on the mountain I consume nothing but my own personal mix of Soylent and Tito's.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Fielding said:


> whether I'm at home or on the mountain I consume nothing but my own *personal mix of Soylent *and Tito's.


Care to share the recipe?


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Hardboiled eggs are always good too but I'm usually trying to balance sleeping as long as possible with trying to get out as fast as possible so I can be the guy tracking out all the powder. The reality is I'm more likely to stop at McShits for breaky and have no water or snacks for my day of riding most of the time. I'll just munch snow if I'm thirsty.

The wife and I used to bring instant oatmeal packs and use the cafeterias coffee cups, hot water, milk or cream packs and spoons to have a quick, free and semi enjoyable warm snack and get back out there.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

freshy said:


> I'll just munch snow if I'm thirsty.


If you ever find that elusive yellow snow, I hear it's tasty. Kind of like lemonade and a snow cone all wrapped into one. Bon appetite.


----------



## teknodude (Jan 2, 2017)

I'll make a sandwich and store it in my jacket. For water, I use a 16oz platypus sleeve that fits in my pocket. If by myself, I'll eat on a long lift or sit on a hard snow block on the side of an uncrowded run. With others, it's more than likely the food court.

I try not to buy lunch at the food court, because the line is long and I always grab the burger fries, bbq or whatever is bad for me hahaha. End up with food coma and takes some time get back in the game again.


----------



## Allen Chen (Mar 17, 2017)

i snack on the lift. Kashi bars, granola, dry fruit are my choices. I also have a small bottle of poland spring mixed in with an electrolyte tablet (NUUN.) I take a bite or two every few runs and almost always sip the water (even if you dont feel thirsty) every other lift. The goal is not to wait till you feel hunger/ thirst to deal with them by providing a constant supply of water and energy.

pretty much all endurance sports are the same, i use this method when i do 50+ miles cycling.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Pow day (i.e. no breaks till everything is tracked out): Oatmeal musli breakfast; camelback with water and granola bars on the lift

Cold pow day: add a thermos with hot tea to warm up

Non pow day: Ride the mornings till the masses stuff the groomers, then call it a day and have après at the snow bar


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

Hate riding with packs or stuffed pockets, so we ditch the pack first run in our little hiding spot (above a sweet powder run) then ride non stop til about 11, then head back to the spot for jerky, cheese, crackers, h2o/red bull, trail mix and puff then hit that powder run we're sitting above.

Weekly routine for the last 30+ yrs


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I eat the liver of whatever yard sale I come across.


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

so, I really did find the solution!

I don't like taking a lunch break. So often it seems to land right at a time the snow is great. Enter the greatest meal to fuel a snowboard day. The local "Los Albertos" has an unconventional burrito. Behold the* "carne asada y french fries" burrito*. that thing is about 2 lbs of culinary genius. I snag one on the way up and it keeps me good until about 2, when a couple of spicy sasquatch beef sticks hold me until dinner. Makes riding a pleasure!!

i haven't got the hydration down yet. I get dehydrated almost every riding day. I don't like packing any water around...but I guess I should. I'll usually take a break to get a drink of water or powerade sometime....but am still dehydrated by the end of the day.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

teknodude said:


> I'll make a sandwich and store it in my jacket. For water, I use a 16oz platypus sleeve that fits in my pocket. If by myself, I'll eat on a long lift or sit on a hard snow block on the side of an uncrowded run. With others, it's more than likely the food court.
> 
> I try not to buy lunch at the food court, because the line is long and I always grab the burger fries, bbq or whatever is bad for me hahaha. End up with food coma and takes some time get back in the game again.


Do those platypus sleeves work pretty well? Have you taken a hard fall on it? I picked one up like 3 years ago but still haven't used it out of fear it would bust open and ruin my day.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Eating is so last year.........I get my energy from caffeine drinks and the souls of small children.


----------



## MisterNarwhal (Dec 6, 2016)

Guess I'm the only one who enjoys sitting down to a giant pile of chili cheese fries and a cold beer in the lodge mid-day? Usually don't have to wait for them as there is always a large pot of chili and fries being made constantly. I still eat like a teenager, and it's going to catch up to me one of these days, though. If I'm eating in the lodge (chili cheese fries or otherwise), I usually eat a smaller breakfast and break for lunch before it gets super crowded. Sometimes, I'll bring some ramen and use hot water from the coffee stand. I've also started bringing a couple of those energy gel packets with me. Can't really tell how much good they do though. My wife rides with a camelbak, but I usually try to drink plenty of water on the drive up and also whenever I take a break.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

At Tremblant in Quebec everyone (mostly ski school kids but others too) leaves their backpacks at the top of the hill in a giant mound. People are much more respectful of other people's property there, much like in Europe. 

Here in Ontario those packs would be crushed, destroyed or stolen by end of day sadly  But Tremblant does have staff at the top all day too.


Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2017)

*Bring a friend with a backpack..*

I hate carrying a backpack and can often go from 9 am to close without food but I scoot inside for water (it's free and gotta stay hydrated) periodically. If we have a rider in the group that has a backpack, they'll often take our food and carry it for us in exchange for dinner at the end of the day on the drive home. I'll sometimes bring a Cliff bar or gummy bears that I can shove into my pant pocket but I won't carry a large stash because I hate that feeling of being weighted down. We often eat while on the chair lift so it doesn't interfere with our riding. The night before I'll buy some of those small dinner roll buns from the grocery store and make sandwiches (shaved turkey breast, hot mustard, regular mustard, salt & pepper, swiss cheese). I'll cut them in half and wrap 'em in Saran wrap so that throughout the day, we can eat small portions and it doesn't cause stomach issues. Beer doesn't do me good when I'm riding because it causes me to feel tired. I guess I enjoy snowboarding more than I do eating but realize if I don't fuel myself, my performance suffers. :grin:

Forgot to add that I eat breakfast before driving out to the resort: 2 eggs, 2 slices toast with jam, 2 slices bacon or sausages, yogurt & fruit. I find that this keeps me well fuelled before I start my day of riding.


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

Carne Asada Fries - Damn Delicious


Look at this pic, but imagine it wrapped in a giant tortilla. The perfect burrito, the perfect food!! :hairy::cheer1:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2017)

Alpine Duke said:


> Carne Asada Fries - Damn Delicious
> 
> 
> Look at this pic, but imagine it wrapped in a giant tortilla. The perfect burrito, the perfect food!! :hairy::cheer1:


That looks delicious but food like that while I'm riding gives me gas :scared1:


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> That looks delicious but food like that while I'm riding gives me gas :scared1:


ya....me too.....so?? I'm not trying to impress anyone on the lift or anything  :grin:


----------



## teknodude (Jan 2, 2017)

Brewtown said:


> Do those platypus sleeves work pretty well? Have you taken a hard fall on it? I picked one up like 3 years ago but still haven't used it out of fear it would bust open and ruin my day.



Yea they've been working well for me. I don't recall taking a hard fall and landing directly on the sleeve. I keep the sleeve in my front pocket and it's kinda impossible to fall directly on it. Also, I generally don't fill sleeve completely full. I'll leave a little space and push the air out before putting the cap on. This makes it easier to fit in my pocket and maybe helps on impact... not sure though.


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

It depends on where I am and who I am riding with. When I am with others, there is a fair chance that I would end up eating at the restaurant in the mountain. When I was in Japan, I rode by myself quite often, and I would just carry dried fruits and nuts to snack throughout the day on chairlifts/gondolas, and some onigiri (rice balls) to save money and beat the queues.


----------



## griffin1324 (Mar 10, 2016)

It really depends on where I go and how long I go for.

If I bring lunch, I'll often pack a sandwich, chips, fruit, and something chocolaty for lunch. Sometimes I'll bring a can of tuna and bread and use a cup/mayo/s&p from the lodge to mix it. When I bring a lunch, I'll usually eat it in my car, unless it's far.

I will take some snacks with me on the hill too. Usually a protein bar or two, fruit snacks or whatever else I have that's small and usually a bottle of water for my jacket pocket.

I bought a Crab Grab Binding bag and it's pretty clutch for bringing snacks up on the hill, not to mention for keeping my pocket tool, a lighter, and a few other small items.

I try to avoid the lodge food as much as possible, a lot is over priced for mediocre food. I will eat there on occasion though.

I usually stop somewhere on the way home and fill up w/ some food and a drink or three.


----------



## jesboogie (Oct 26, 2014)

*Platypus FTW*



teknodude said:


> I'll make a sandwich and store it in my jacket. For water, I use a 16oz platypus sleeve that fits in my pocket. If by myself, I'll eat on a long lift or sit on a hard snow block on the side of an uncrowded run. With others, it's more than likely the food court.


My go to mountain snack is good old PB&J. I usually pack a 12 oz pils and some salty snacks along with that. Ill only really buy an espresso on the hill. JD


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Just came back from vacation and ended up riding 16 days straight, most days in the 20k feet range, and followed the same routine, at least 20-30oz of water before leaving the hostel, two bananas and a drink from starbucks when I get to the base, and then I bring one bottle of water with a scoop of BCAA supplement and a granola bar and then stop randomly for more water. This allows me to ride from first chair to about 2-3pm straight through. Then a protein/supplement shake as soon as I get back to the car. Then a huge fucking dinner after a few beers. Funny enough I lost 10lbs while on this vacation and never got really bad sore legs. Stopping for lunch is for the weak:grin:


----------

